# New Soprano On The Block - Joanna Marie Skillett



## sheilamoorey (Jun 27, 2010)

Apparently - caught alot of this girl from Royal Academy of music this week - she was in the papers and on TV with regards to her £1m recording deal..

What do you guys think?

http://www.joannamarieofficial.com


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Why is she singing Nessun Dorma on her website? I smell a Jenkins clone. And I have to say I wouldn't want to listen past the 20 seconds I heard of her.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, a Jenkins clone, I agree. I don't begrudge her the success she may or will have, but it would be nice if they would give £1 million recording deals to some legitimate opera singers as well.


----------



## sheilamoorey (Jun 27, 2010)

*Joanna Marie Skillett*

I don't think she's a KJ clone at all - firstly apparently this girl has fully completed her training at RAM - plus she's a full on Soprano. I think the Nessun Dorma thing was a stunt from her label, but I'd be very interested to hear what her rep will be?

What would you like her to sing - to prove her worth?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sheilamoorey said:


> I don't think she's a KJ clone at all - firstly apparently this girl has fully completed her training at RAM - plus she's a full on Soprano. I think the Nessun Dorma thing was a stunt from her label, but I'd be very interested to hear what her rep will be?
> 
> What would you like her to sing - to prove her worth?


Anything. If she sings in an opera house without amplification and she does a decent job she qualifies as a 'legitimate' opera singer. If not, she doesn't in my opinion. That wouldn't necessarily mean that she's a bad artist, it would only mean that she's not a 'real' opera singer. So let's wait and see.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

> Why is she singing Nessun Dorma on her website?


Presumably as some kind of World Cup promotional tie in. Hence why she is wearing a football shirt in the video. I don't imagine too many people will be wearing England shirts today though. Yesterday's was the most crushing and humiliating defeat that I can remember us suffering.

I thought she managed to sound more full-blooded and Italianate that a lot of British singers do, but perhaps also a bit mannered (which no doubt is a prejudice of mine as I prefer the more pure and artless Early Music styles of the Bonners and Kirkbys of the world).


----------

